# Silverstone Raven 2 RV02-EW



## kciaccio (May 8, 2011)

I just bought this case:
http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pu...l_OAx9wxCcfvWk47KQ4RtZIjxqlH37q-U28c68_EZXlLA

I have built a few computers this year but I want this build to be special.

The last couple builds I did a little sleeving and cable management but mostly half assed. I am looking to really take my time and build a masterpiece and since my current computer is only a few months old and gets the job done i can relax and put quality time into this build.

Since the case is white it will have special challenges, but I feel this will also set it apart from other builds I have seen. 

On one side of my desk I have my Media tower that is Black with blue LEDS.


----------



## kciaccio (May 8, 2011)

I am looking for suggestions on this build. Probably looking looking to stay with a blue and white them. even thinking of painting the PSU white. Painting the corsair HS50 water cooler white ect.


----------



## Widjaja (May 9, 2011)

Is there a possibility of replacing the HS50 water cooler pipes with steel braided lines?
Or adding steel braided sleeves over the pipes, I think the steel piping inside the white case would be a nice standout point of when looking inside but also matching the white case.

Something to check out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

Why not just buy a white PSU? http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/power_supplies/hale90_550w


----------



## kciaccio (May 9, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Is there a possibility of replacing the HS50 water cooler pipes with steel braided lines?
> Or adding steel braided sleeves over the pipes, I think the steel piping inside the white case would be a nice standout point of when looking inside but also matching the white case.
> 
> Something to check out.



Thanks for the suggestion, it never occurred to me to try that. I know it is a closed system, so sleeving it would be the way to go I think.


----------



## TheGrapist (May 9, 2011)

a blue psu with white uni-sleeved cables would look very nice


----------



## kciaccio (May 9, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> a blue psu with white uni-sleeved cables would look very nice



Or the White PSU from above and sleeve it the way you suggested!


----------



## TheGrapist (May 9, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Or the White PSU from above and sleeve it the way you suggested!



that'd be nice,though when sleeving it either have the majority blue with accents of white or majority white with blue accents


----------



## kciaccio (May 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why not just buy a white PSU? http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/power_supplies/hale90_550w



Dude I am loving this power supply! It is my next purchase for sure.
It gets great reviews on Newegg. Thanks for showing me this.


Any other tricks?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2011)

You might be able to get some ideas from this thread? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143778


----------



## kciaccio (May 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You might be able to get some ideas from this thread? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143778



Thanks! I am liking the pre-braided cables he used.


----------



## kciaccio (May 13, 2011)

Looky at what came in today!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kciaccio (May 13, 2011)

Out of the Box.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kciaccio (May 13, 2011)

Picture 2 Thinking about calling it the White Knight Build. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kciaccio (May 15, 2011)

I am thinking of two themes now. need to make a choice. Blue Knight or going with a tron themed case. what do you think?

I would be putting this image on my Blue Knight case if I went in that direction.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not sure on a Tron direction.

I painted some parts on my case today. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Widjaja (May 15, 2011)

If you were to go for a Tron theme, I think black and the specific neon blue would be important.
Stick with your Knight theme.


----------



## kciaccio (May 15, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kciaccio (May 16, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> If you were to go for a Tron theme, I think black and the specific neon blue would be important.
> Stick with your Knight theme.



Thanks. The Knight theme it is!


----------



## Widjaja (May 16, 2011)

Unusual cases...I was tempted to get the first version of this case in black just before coming across this thread.

Even second hand it went for a decent price.


----------



## kciaccio (May 16, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Unusual cases...I was tempted to get the first version of this case in black just before coming across this thread.
> 
> Even second hand it went for a decent price.



Supposedly they only offer 150 of the white cases in the US. Not sure if that is true or not but it does say limited edition.

SILVERSTONE RV02W-EW  All White reinforced plastic...


----------



## kciaccio (May 16, 2011)

More Updated photos:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kciaccio (May 17, 2011)

Some new pics today!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kciaccio (May 21, 2011)

Any recommendations on what sleeving company to use when I sleeve the wires?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Any recommendations on what sleeving company to use when I sleeve the wires?



Best sleeving company. 

Mdpc-X


----------



## kciaccio (May 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Best sleeving company.
> 
> Mdpc-X



Any company in the states?


----------



## TheGrapist (May 22, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Any company in the states?



to my knowledge no


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2011)

They have fast shipping. It shouldn't be long to get it. maybe a week longer then normal if in the states.. But, like Grapist says.. No state side that's good as them.. all cut to size, just sleeve and heat..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2011)

What about http://www.frozencpu.com ?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 22, 2011)

The pc modding sights tend to be more expensive.  I use Farnell (element 14) in Aussie which are a huge electronics supplier.  Newark is the same company in the states.  They have tonnes of different sleeving:

http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/br...001&Ntt=cable+sleeve&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

Use the boxes at top of page to refine search eg. colour & size


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What about http://www.frozencpu.com ?



sleeving they carry is really "thin" when you do it, you gotta make sure it doesn't "stretch" to much, when putting the wire in it, or you got a sleeved cable that you can see the wires still..

I used it on fans, but when using their bigger grade sleeves, it really didn't compare to what Mdpc-x does for you.. IMHO


thread at Xtreme You might like to read threw..


----------



## kciaccio (May 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> They have fast shipping. It shouldn't be long to get it. maybe a week longer then normal if in the states.. But, like Grapist says.. No state side that's good as them.. all cut to size, just sleeve and heat..



How are they cut to size? Do you order them at the lengths you want when you order?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> How are they cut to size? Do you order them at the lengths you want when you order?



You can ether get the Sleeving kit that is done up for you... Or, you go and just "buy" what you need..

As for the heat shrink.. Yes, they pre-cut cut it. So, you won't mess that step up.. Just gotta take a little time when you sleeve... 


If you don't want to Do this step.. There is a TPU'er Crys1sgam3r (don't know if I spelled it right)... Look for a sleeving thread on TPU.. He can do some "extensions" for ya. So all you have to do, is talk with him and see what he can do. Young kid, but talent in that field.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 26, 2011)

{uZa}DOA does that aswell, have a look at some of his work:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146928


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 9, 2011)

Should go thru the trouble of water cooling this rig? 

I plan on getting the new bulldozer CPU and doing a little O.C. and at least one high end video card maybe crossfire in the future.

If I do water cool I will mount the radiator on the outside,  so the closed corsair systems will not do.

If air cooled will the AM3 socket have the same CPU Cooler attachments as the new AM3+ boards?


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend and if you truly want water cooling. I recently  bought a customized EK H30 advanced supreme HF 360 kit and changed the tubing, added new fittings, and some acid green UV feser liquid + some gelid UV green fans for looks. It was just a bit over $350 all together. Totally worth the convenience though. Comes with all nice EK parts (if you're not scared of the nickel stuff) that match nicely and look much much better than a XSPC kit or something.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 10, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Depends on how much you want to spend and if you truly want water cooling. I recently  bought a customized EK H30 advanced supreme HF 360 kit and changed the tubing, added new fittings, and some acid green UV feser liquid + some gelid UV green fans for looks. It was just a bit over $350 all together. Totally worth the convenience though. Comes with all nice EK parts (if you're not scared of the nickel stuff) that match nicely and look much much better than a XSPC kit or something.



What you spent is the same range I would be willing to do. Did you order that kit from the U.K.? Or is there a US retailer?

 Do you think the overall experience and results is worth it over just putting on a top notch air-cooling heat-sink and fan?


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 10, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> What you spent is the same range I would be willing to do. Did you order that kit from the U.K.? Or is there a US retailer?
> 
> Do you think the overall experience and results is worth it over just putting on a top notch air-cooling heat-sink and fan?



The experience, results, looks, especially the look of the acid green glowing fluid and matching fittings, etc. It's totally worth it. The performance is amazing. I haven't had time to really test all my OC's again with it, but I will at some point.

You can order it from US retailers. FrozenCPU carries it for $289 for the kit by itself. It comes with everything you need, including EK nickel compression fittings, some extra UV blue water dye, yate loon fans for the 360 radiator. It's very nice. Definitely recommended.


----------

